# New Name - Mine is Lumpy Stinkerbuns!



## bec21tt

This only takes a minute. Please don't be a bore and ruin it. 
Send it on to everyone you know including the person that sent it to you.
And remember that children laugh an average of 146 times a day; adults laugh an average of 4 times a day.
Put more laughter in your day!Sometimes when you have a stressful day or week, you need some silliness to break up the day. 
And, if we are honest, we have a lot more stressful days than not.
Here is your dose of humor...Follow the instructions to find your new name. 
Once you have your new name, put it in the Subject box and forward it to friends and family and co-workers.
Don't forget to forward it back to the person who sent it to you, so they know you participated. 
And don't go all adult- my son-in-law's senior manager is now known far and wide as Dorky Gizzardsniffer.
The following in an excerpt from a children's book, "Captain Underpants And the Perilous Plot of Professor Poopypants" by Dave Pilker. The evil Professor forces everyone to assume new names......
Use the third letter of your first name to determine your new first name:
a = poopsie b = lumpy
c = buttercup d = gadget
e = crusty f = greasy
g = fluffy h = cheeseball
i = chim-chim j = stinky
k = flunky l = boobie
m = pinky n = zippy
o = goober p = doofus
q = slimy r = loopy
s = snotty t = tootie
u = dorkey v = squeezit
w = oprah x = skipper
y = dinky z = zsa-zsa
Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first half of your new last name:
a = apple b = toilet
c = giggle d = burger
e = girdle f = barf
g = lizard h = waffle
i = cootie j = monkey
k = potty l = liver
m = banana n = rhino
o = bubble p = hamster
q = toad r = gizzard
s = pizza t = gerbil
u = chicken v = pickle
w = chuckle x = tofu
y = gorilla z = stinker
Use the fourth letter of your last name to determine the second half of your new last name:
a = head b = mouth
c = face d = nose
e = tush f = breath
g = pants h = shorts
i = lips j = honker
k = butt l = brain
m = tushie n = chunks
o = hiney p = biscuits
q = toes r = buns
s = fanny t = sniffer
u = sprinkles v = kisser
w = squirt x = humperdinck
y = brains z = juice
Thus, for example, George W. Bush's new name is Goober Chickenshorts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

i am defo not going to be called gadget gerbilkisser :?


----------



## davidg

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Squeezit Bubblenose


----------



## jampott

pinky applesquirt


----------



## NickP

Buttercup AppleButt


----------



## dimitt

Pinky Girdle


----------



## Kell

Boobie Chickenhead.


----------



## Pammy

Pinky Applebuns


----------



## andytt

Gadget Wafflenose
8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

Buttercup Applebrain :!:


----------



## XXMetal

Zippy Gridlekisser


----------



## ColDiTT

boobie bubblenose 8)


----------



## jdn

Pinky Girdlesniffer :?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Chim-Chim Chicken Face :lol:


----------



## Kell

jdn said:


> Pinky Girdlesniffer :?


Isn't that co-incidentally your profession? :lol:


----------



## jdn

Kell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Girdlesniffer :?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that co-incidentally your profession? :lol:
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO 

Absolutely not by the way! I stay way above the waist line at all times!


----------



## NaughTTy

Dorkie Applebuns here!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## amtechuk

loopy bubblechunks :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## R6B TT

Lumpy Wafflebuns.

Mrs R6B TT is Buttercup Wafflebuns


----------



## Chip_iTT

Squeezit AppleBrain...

hmmmmm


----------



## DXN

Gadget Cootie Hiney ?? :? Whats Hiney mean)

I prefered the star wars name game


----------



## Lisa.

Snotty Sprinkler :?


----------



## r1

Chip_iTT said:


> Squeezit AppleBrain...


Similar, I was Sqeezit Applesniffer.... :?


----------



## scott28tt

Goober Girdlefanny :lol:


----------



## StuarTT

Dorkey Gizzardbrain


----------



## Wallsendmag

gadget toilethead


----------



## ttvic

Buttercup Gizzardtush signing in [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## smuTTy

Poopsie livertushie :lol:


----------



## ColwynC

Booby Wafflebiscuit


----------

